# Chain link fence on T-Posts?



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

I have lots of T-posts and I have lots of Chain Link fence. The top rail holder will fit on a t-post. So the top rail could still be on the top. I want to put up a chain link fence, but the posts are really high. 

So has any of you done this and did it look ok or did it look like red neckville. I do live in a small rural area with a country store next door.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It doesn't look as finished as the galvanized poles that are supposed to go with chain link but otherwise looks fine.

Of course you could say I am prejudiced because I put my chain link up with t-posts.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you build braces at each end you will not have to use top rail if you use a HD tension wire (9ga, and pulled tight) at the top and hog ring the chain link to the tension wire. Use 7 ga as a tension wire is even better.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I used T post and chainlink fence this summer. I had one side to go and had run out of chainlink post. I had plenty of T post. So I concreted in my T post and put up my chainlink fence. Now on each end of the fence, I put in two chainlink fence post, with a top rail between them, so I could pull the chainlink fence tight. I have no top rail between the T post, but it is on the side facing the woods. As long as the WIFE is happy, I am happy with it!


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

Post some pictures!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> If you build braces at each end you will not have to use top rail if you use a HD tension wire (9ga, and pulled tight) at the top and hog ring the chain link to the tension wire. Use 7 ga as a tension wire is even better.


Now there is an idea. I think I would like one on the bottom as well. I did not do this and my dogs have destroyed the bottom. Chain link parts real easy. Oh well It is my first one and costed me nothing but the concrete.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

randy in central missouri said:


> I have lots of T-posts and I have lots of Chain Link fence. The top rail holder will fit on a t-post. So the top rail could still be on the top. I want to put up a chain link fence, but the posts are really high.
> 
> So has any of you done this and did it look ok or did it look like red neckville. I do live in a small rural area with a country store next door.


Top rails did not used to be that expensive... If you have taken the fence down you might already have them anyway. The fence would be much better with them. You will need braces at the corners anyway. I would do it just as you planned. The larger (taller) commercial chain link fences (think prisons) use T or H posts anyway, only they are galvanized.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

am1too said:


> Now there is an idea. I think I would like one on the bottom as well. I did not do this and my dogs have destroyed the bottom. Chain link parts real easy. Oh well It is my sirst one and costed me nothing but the concrete.


A lot of commercial applications put tension wire at top and bottom. It works well.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

My 2 cents worth

If you are on very rolling terrain and there are curved sections (posts not in a straight line) .... go with the top rail

Otherwise the the tension wire will work


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can assure you that tension wire works on flat or rolling hills. You may need other braces here and there, but it works well and saves lots of money.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Saving money is good.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Did you get your HOOP house finished? I did not. Any way I did what you are fixxing to do. I used 2x4 top rail. I drilled holes thru the wood and used u bolts to hold it to the t post. Painted the wood white. It does not look *******.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

randy in central missouri said:


> I have lots of T-posts and I have lots of Chain Link fence. The top rail holder will fit on a t-post. So the top rail could still be on the top. I want to put up a chain link fence, but the posts are really high.
> 
> So has any of you done this and did it look ok or did it look like red neckville. I do live in a small rural area with a country store next door.


This was done at our place that we bought. The fence currently needs a lot of repair. The posts seem to be fine. It's the chain link that's a mess for whatever reason. That's kind of counter intuitive to me but there you have it. I can't say if it was put up right or whatever. I wasn't here. And IDK if it was damaged when someone lived here, or in the 4 years that it was empty. 

FWIW (which probably isn't much)
Cindyc.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The neighbor put up 6' chain link fence on T-posts, just pounded the posts in and stretched the fence as it went up, no support at all. That was 3 years ago and it's still up.
We planted lilacs between the posts and hope that they soon grow big enough to hide it...


----------

